# Portugal



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Ive had enough of this weather my new hymer is sitting in the yard with a 12 inch lump of ice hanging from from the waste tank .So went on the confuser and got a 2 way ticket to france on the 5 of feb .Now i say Portugal because it seems the warmest .Has anyone else got the sane idea ? Jeffro


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pun intended or accidental?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Pun intended or accidental?


 :lol: :lol:

:wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*portugal*

pun intended jus bored


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

My parents were due to go today but had to cancel as the weather is too bad both at home and also on the continenet to get there! They'll be gone in a few days I'd have thought.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes down here in Dover there is plenty of snow but the temp has risen and it is going very slushy .Should be ok soon wish them a safe journey. Jeffro


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We're just over the border in Spain (at El Rocio) and it is cold and wet today and has been down to zero by the end of the night. Even so, we have not got as cold as -21.

The warmest/driest place in Europe is supposed to be in the Cabo de Gata parque natural in Almeria but it has been very wet there lately. It is likely to remain wet and windy in southern Portugal for a while yet - but with wine at 60 cents a litre or less you can suffer in some comfort!

P&L


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that. its got to be better than here used to travel to spain in my old converted coach when the kids were younger and wild camp on the beach but never made Portugal .Just the wife and me now in a Hymer all verry posh .Used to look at posh people in those days never thought i would be one


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are at Vinaros near Tarragona and seem to have the least bad weather in the last ten days or so, it was the same last year, snow all round us but none here. 

I would expect more "Atlantic" weather in Portugal at this time of year, Alan.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we travelled to Portugal mid Feb two years ago and got some reasonable weather coming back a month later in mid March.........last year though I remember folk posting that the weather was poor, we have been undecided what to do as really need to get off soon to be back in time for getting our shop ready for the season (Son no longer works with us so more restricted than two years ago).

We travelled also to Portugal in late Nov until nearly Christmas in 2008 and again only had a few days reasonable weather, this has what has more or less made us decide to take our chances in the UK rather than spend a fortune on fuel travelling to Spain and Portugal this time, I guess the euro is also putting us off as we found it expensive last year.................aren't I a miserable sod LOL.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

31st Jan , I'm booked on the ferry to Calais heading for the Algarve.
Did it same time last year, see other posts, froze my n**s off in central Spain while driving through, then sat outside the MH in the sun on the Algarve. Couple of poor days, but still a lot better than February in England.
I see reports that Spain is suffering poor weather, so we are not alone. The coast is a lot warmer than inland, which is at a hich higher elevation.
Be careful where you buy fuel, like UK it is a lot more expensive on the main roads than supermarkets.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that its what i wanted to hear .I allways try to buy my fuel in supermarkets [not so easy on a sunday] have saved a lot of money on my crossing seafrance 36 quid return not sure what mpg i will get from the hymer about 25 average thats what i have budgeted for may bump into you thanks again Jeffro


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Just got back from Portugal after three weeks, had cold and rain every day. Dave
,


----------

